# Lycan's PharmaHGH Log



## lycan Venom

I was generously given the oportunity to run the following:

Test Cyp 300 2 pins a week
Tren Ace 300 2 pins a week
EQ (Bold Und.) 300 2 pins a week
Adrol 25mg e.d. for 7 weeks
Dbol 25mg e.d. for 7 weeks

(5) Saizan HGH 20 iu kits to be added in the middle (weeks 10-20) of the 20 week cycle @ 4-6 IU ed

1st pins were on Monday and were as smooth as butter with no issues. 

Looking forward to the increase strength and body re-composition.


----------



## Concreteguy

Very interested to see this play out !!!!!


----------



## lycan Venom

I know some guys run twice up to quadruple of the dose I am or even run test lower with Tren 100mg higher. However I ran this combo for the past 10 years and it is my tried and true battle tested and approved stack. I may put on some bloat if I do not eat and drink appropriately and monitor the little conversion to estradiol and or progesterone levels as I am very prone to those sides. I run what most consider low doses because my receptors get saturated easily and I have noticed through the years more did not always mean better/more. With this stack and duration 20lbs is easily acheivable as long as I eat and train properly. 

Now the HGH use will be my very first time. I am popping my cherry but it will give us all an idea of the efficacy. I assume if it is of the best quality it will show pronounced results due to syngergistic effects with AAS. I am sure I will burn more body fat and add more quality lean mass.

I really do not know if I am up for insulin. It just literally scares the shit out of me more than injecting syntherol. I actually maned up and ran a syntherol log, which I should re-do now too.

As always guys, I can always learn something. So, if you have some knowledge to share please do. Opinions I take with a large rock of salt but facts with evidence are undeniable.


----------



## lycan Venom

Feeling pretty goood and have DOMs like a mofo. Recovery should be quick. Appetite is kicking in. No negative issue so far. I am sure I will be feeling like the hulk again soon.


----------



## lycan Venom

GH arrived sooner than expected! Here is a pic of the gear and GH! Excited!


----------



## lycan Venom

So I can say for certain that the orals are of high quality. I have ridiculous heart burn and head ache. Only happens with potent shit. I expect to have quick results with this run of gear. Uncertain if I can hold off not using the GH before the mid way of the cycle.... any opinions?


----------



## squatster

Get it in ya
Who used to say that?
I liked that one


----------



## lycan Venom

I went and had a blood panel done and need to go in to review it with my doctor. Once I do and get a copy, I'll post it as I will have another one done post cycle to see ehat the differences are.


----------



## psych

hmmmm looks good


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> hmmmm looks good


Could have
Would have
Should have


----------



## lycan Venom

Tren has me going nuts. Strength has come back to normal from all the gear so far. This shit is going to habe me fucking yolked oit for the summer.

Will start sharing workout routine and diet soon. Gettimg back into the groove of things.


----------



## lycan Venom

The adril and dbol are really kicking into gear. Just had an amazing workout with an excellent pump. Strength is higher than expected for not working out in a long time. I am very excited to get back into the weights and in shape. I was having a hard time mentally but after today I got that mental and physical boost.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright guys I am at 200lbs even. My stomach is flat and I have slight definition of abdominal muscles. I have good definition and mass still for being 5'11 200lbs. I personally feel scrawny and think I look like shit but I still have people say I'm big. 

Calves are 16"
Waist/pant size is a 34/36
Back/chest is still in the 50's
Bi's are at 17.5"
Neck is 16"

Still working out the details of calories using the 45 meal plan I shared and what exact work out regimen I want to use.

Remember I am easing into this coming back from a health issue that really took a toll on me mentally and physically.

Had another good workout. Still have DOMs but I love it as I know I will grow.


----------



## lycan Venom

I have had my days and nights mixed uolp along with insomnia. Finally getting back into a good circadian rhtym. I become more sore each day but i fucking love it. The pain makes me feel alive and excites me as i know im about to fucking explode in growth. I feel good. Having crazy ass vivid dreams almost like a total recall of artificial memories. Shit almost has me conflicted with reality ahahah.

Honestly can say I am feeling so much better mentally and physically with a few workouts in and using good quality gear. Im not noticing any bloat from the dbol or adrol at 25mg ed, so im happy but i still have more weeks to follow and to manipulate my diet.


----------



## lycan Venom

So I'm bloated. Feel like a fat fuck. Thiught Ibhad some anti-e but I dont. So i will be placing an order for some now. I need to control the conversion and bloat befire i get all super puffy face.


----------



## lycan Venom

Felt beyond tired yesterday and bloated like I couldt digest my food for the padt 24hrs. Walked for 3mi's and had no sleep as I had a big sale to get ready for. Feeling like shit today now. Taking the time tonrest as my chest and back is pumped/swollen and stiff/sore. Will go to sleep esrly tonight and wake up early. Walk about 2-4mi and hit the spin bike for 20mins then do a chest routine. Will update tomorrow.

The tren is legit. Night sweats and vivid dreams but luckily I dont have a short temoer as usual. I am actually calm and relaxed and not on edge.


----------



## lycan Venom

I am about 80% back to my strength pre sickness! This shit is legit! However.. i am having digestive issues. Like stuff is just sitting in my stomach and i habe horrible hesrt burn. Just got tums and nexium and it is helping with the heartburn, but still having issues with eating food.

Im loving the gear and making a come back. About to really dig into a chest routine and push myself... even with the nausea from the adrol.


----------



## lycan Venom

Been sick with the flu and a sinus infection. However I have kept it light cardio (lots of sex from the massive erections from this gear) and body weight excercises. My strength is increadible! Knocking out pushups, dips and pullups like I weight 160lbs again and Im actually 205. This super dry soar throat and stuffed up nose makes it hard to breath though. I am very dehydrated and so I have been trying to drink a lot of water since my piss scares me with a dark yellow to brown color from the tren.

Hoping to get better in a few days so i can get back to killing it with the weights. My shoulders really enlarged and I am getting a better walking posture with the feeling of my back and chest being pumped up (wide open arm buff guy walk) ahahah.


----------



## Concreteguy

OK, I've had about  enough of this. I'm too jealous to continue reading.


----------



## lycan Venom

Damn am I feeling fucking amazing! I took 4 days off to fight off the flu. Hit the dips and pull ups full bodyweight 3 sets of 30 like a knife through butter.. i am amazed! Im not bloated at all except a fat stomach from eating but it goes down over night. Man, I am in love with this gear! I need to get my hands on some anavar and masterone to use for cutting after this cycle. I am going to jumo the gun and ad the HGH around next sunday.


----------



## lycan Venom

I have been pushing myself the past few days and having DOMS like a mofo. Recober time is cut in half easily. 1st time I have ever had DOMS reoccure and fastest I have ever recovered. Pumps are fucking awesome and last for a while. I really physically feel my back widen and chest puff up and can see it in the mirror. My posture is getting better. I really need to hit my legs super hard before I look funny as fuck.

Strength keeps increasing. I love it!


----------



## lycan Venom

Strength still increasing. Appetite has lowered and the adrol is really kicking my ass with nasuea and headaches. Tren has me irrate and I feel pudgy... hate the bloat feeling. Impatient to get to the diet/cutting phase and use winstrol and anavar. Tren also has me hard of breath so I may include GW50 & S4 to help with cardio because I feel like im fucking dying. I cant even fuck my wife without taking a break now smh.

I noticed the bigger I get the smaller my dick looks... like wtf!? As long as it requires a woman to use 2 hands and second guess deep throating, I'm happy. If I cant get it up, keep it up or fully get plump then I have an issue and need some cialis lmfao.

Hope you fuckers reading are laughing.


----------



## lycan Venom

I threw in mk677 and gw50. I was begining to loose my apetite from adrol. I am at 12mg of mk677 without any of the horrible effects I had at 25mg but my appetite has increased. I wanted to take advantage of the higher doses of gear with increased caloric intake. 

HGH will be used in a few weeks and I'll include T4 and switch to winstrol and anavar to help shed the bloat, dry up and keep strength up.


----------



## lycan Venom

Fucking gave myself a bicept impingment doing dips. Took 3 days off and feeling back to normal. Hitting the weights and still feeling good. Putting on some size.


----------



## lycan Venom

The bloat has started to subside and strength is steady. I can see a more filled out physique now. Wish I could get more technical right now but I am swamped with my business endeavor. I will get on logging better very shortly. Just need a few days to finish up a few things.


----------



## squatster

come on man
Got meet on the edge of my seat -
What now 
What now
Try proviron for the sides with tren- i can't do tren with out it.  Also will help with the anadrol sides.  I want tip kill every thing on tren and or anadrol with out it. I don't get the insomnia if I add the proviron.
Whay ate you using for blockig estrogen ?


----------



## lycan Venom

I'll be running masterone soon. It will serve 2 fold as an anti e and DHT alomg with anavar. I did not run an estrogen or progesterone antagonist this cycle. Yeah the tren really has me short tempered. I hate to encourage the b.s. excuse of roid rage as I am pretty fucked up mentally lmfao im just an asshole in general.


----------



## squatster

Start the mast as soon as you can - it helps so much


----------



## lycan Venom

Yeah it'll be pretty soon. It will definetly make a huge difference in the way i feel and look.


----------



## squatster

Do it today man
Now
Now
Now


----------



## lycan Venom

I dont have it right now. It is coming lol.


----------



## lycan Venom

So I bought my son a chow chow puppy to be his autism companion. Turned out the seller ripped me off and the puppy has parvo. Been busy nursing himand trying to fight off the virus.

Working oit when I can between running my business, raising kids (stay at home dad) and njrsing the dog.

The rage/anger has helped push me during the workouts. Been hitting the weights with intesity. I ca say without a doubt the gear is legit and it is just about time I switch to cutting and throwing in the HGH!


----------



## rmtt

lycan Venom said:


> So I bought my son a chow chow puppy to be his autism companion. Turned out the seller ripped me off and the puppy has parvo. Been busy nursing himand trying to fight off the virus.
> 
> Working oit when I can between running my business, raising kids (stay at home dad) and njrsing the dog.
> 
> The rage/anger has helped push me during the workouts. Been hitting the weights with intesity. I ca say without a doubt the gear is legit and it is just about time I switch to cutting and throwing in the HGH!


Sorry to hear about the puppy. We have lot's of pets in our family.....and it's hard to see them sick.

Keep us updated.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-FLUX

Cant wait to hear how the GH treats you


----------



## lycan Venom

The puppy ended up dying the next day after posting my last post. Shit traumatized my kids. My 2 boys (1 special) keep sesrching the house trying to call his name which is heart breaking for me. My 2 daughters are just sad... then i saw my wife filled with hatred for the 1st time ever. I'm beyond fucking upset.. I lost out on $1300 total and my family is emotionally hurt ... i wont lie ... i am too .. the puppy was fucking bad ass and smart (red chow chow). I was graciously given donations by 3 total strangers on instagram and i am not hustling my ass off with my business to raise the money to get a 16wk fully parvo vaccinated Akita for my son with AKC papers for only $700 ... I have half the money, so most of my spare time has been going to my business.

I am finally ordering slin pins to start the HGH ... also want to apologize to the sponsor for the lack of logging the past 2 weeks. I am very sorry, but I will keep posting and updating as this is truly quality gear.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright gettimg back to my routine today! About to drink black coffee and take my morning doses. Go for a 5mi walk and then hit the weights. After i am going tondonate blood and come back home to post the pre blood panel resukt for to compare later with tje post blood panel results. After which I will start my syntherol log again. Starting HGH today!


----------



## lycan Venom

Fyi for any one who cares... i busted my ass making 3k in sales in less than a week and then spent 36hours straight using a veternarian disenfectant cleaning my entire house and 2 vehicles to prepare for the purchase of an AKC pure bred red bridnle American Akita! Kids love him. Named him Kuma.

So now that I am finished taking care of running my business and providing for my family, I can come back and focus and dedicate myself to this log. 

PharmaHGH is has been more than accomodating and a great source. I appreciate everything he has offered me and the comunication we have.


----------



## lycan Venom

Got a surprise package at my door yesterday. It turned out to be free stuff from muscletech! I was put on a VIP list to try new items. It coukdn't have came at a better time.

I have masterone & anavar on the way.

Hit tje weights yesterday. Surprised I still have the same strength and no issues. Wont lie, I hit it really hard and some DOMS. 

Domated a double red blood cell today. 

Been using a substance for sleep and pain management. Considering becoming a source as my business is really picking up now. It helps with DOMS and mental issues from hormone imbalances when switching AAS or if you are prone to aggression.


----------



## lycan Venom

I know I hav been MIA and I apologize. My "Agricultural Act of 2014" startup business has gotten the attention of many nationwide and it has had me traveling between states for conventions and business meetings.

Luckily without working out and a bad diet I maintained my weight and did not gain much flab. My strength has stayed the same and if not increased. 

I got home Monday and hit the weights. I surprised to have been able to curl 45's like it was a 5lb'er. Reps on reps! Pullups weren't shit! I was like wtf!?

So cardio is a medicine ball routine https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...p19532346/the-ultimate-medicine-ball-workout/ and a bulgarian bag routine The Bulgarian Bag Workout To Build Strength And Cardio | Coach .

Cardio kicked my ass I wont lie. Im out of shape in that area. Pumps are fucking amazing. I'll get back to the comp later and get those damn blood panels up pre gear amd during gear. Also will start the HGH Monday and keep the log going.

Omce again I am sorry. Business just took off since it is growing season nationwide.


----------



## lycan Venom

Switching to test 250, masterone 300mg, anavar 100mg ed & tren 400mg

Will start the HGH 

Having digestive issues similar to an GI tract impaction. So bare with me.. it fucking sucks having to shit & vomit together.

Here is a funny ass video to watch : 

http://https://www.instagram.com/p/Bienbk9ABqm/


----------



## pharmahgh

ha ha I got you brother. Glad business Is well. Sorry about your health. I have major digestion issues. I have celiacs disease and as a result have become allergic 
to many different things, not just wheat. I dont know what they all are so needless to say mt diet is boring as shit. I have to eat the same things all the time so I know I wont get sick. For a body builder its not a good look. I cant suck the midsection in if Im bloated with gas. Its impossible. I just competed and thank good I nailed prejudging no issues was able to keep it tight but 2nd night I made the overall and had to pose down with a bloated gut I couldn't keep tight. It sucked and showed in the pictures. If they didn't choose the winners already I may not have won my class.


----------

